# Erste Fütterung 2004



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2004)

Hallo, 
es sieht so aus, als sei der Winter nun am abklingen. 
Ich habe heute mit der ersten Fütterung in diesem Jahr begonnen. Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 8°C ist dies in meinen Augen in Ordnung. Schon seit Tagen waren die Fische nun am betteln. 
Nach genauen Begutachtungen darf ich feststellen, dass die Fische auch diesen, doch etwas langen Winter wieder gut und vor allem gesund  überstanden haben. 
Die wirklich gefährliche Zeit kommt jedoch erst. Dies ist die 15°C-Phase, in der sich das uns allen bekannte Fisch-Ungeziefer ausbreitet. 
Na, ja, mal abwarten, was der Frühling dieses Jahr so alles zu bieten hat. 












Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2004)

hallo rainer,

ich füttere schon lange - da ich meine __ störe so alle woche einmal durchlaufend gefüttert habe blieb sicher auch immer was für die anderen übrig - falls sie appetit hatten. seit zwei wochen füttere ich jetzt das störfutter so alle zwei bis drei tage und die anderen fressen mit.

wenn ich deine bilder sehe so hat auch dein teich einiges an algenbelag auf der folie - trotz winter - ich mußte bei mir gleichlautendes feststellen - doch seit einer woche führe ich permanent frischwasser zu und habe auch den filter über den skimmer schon laufen - alles an algenzeug was sich gelöst hat und schwamm wurde nun vom spaltsieb eliminiert ..........

mal schauen wie sich die temp. weiterentwickeln .......

wann fängst du denn mit deinem umbau an ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

schön das alles in Ordnung ist bei Dir.
Ich habe heute auch das erstemal gefüttert, aber nur wenig.
Nach anfänglichem Zögern haben sie es dann gerne genommen.

Scheinen auch alle gesund zu sein, aber sehen wir mal weiter.

Grünen Belag habe ich noch keinen, dafür ist mein Teich noch zu jung.
Wird aber bestimmt kommen.

Fährst Du demnächst mal zu "Edi"?
Vielleicht treffen wir uns dort ja mal.

Auch von mir alles Gute für den Umbau..!!!!

Gruß wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2004)

Hallo...
ich füttere eigentlich schon seit längerem wieder regelmäßig...
deswegen freuen sich unsere Koi`s auch immer, wenn sie mich sehen...  
ansonsten haben sie auch den Winter über immer Hunger gehabt, nur hat es da eben nicht viel gegeben...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2004)

*Hunger...*

wollte dich noch ein Bild mitschicken...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

bei uns gabe es nun endlich auch happy happy.Unsere Koi sind gestern erst aus ihrem Wintergemach ins freie gekommen.Muste erst mal die ganzen vielen Algen rausfischen.Aber sie da sind sofort Hunrig die kleinen.


----------

